# anyone know how to replace a busted fog light?



## boscoji (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a 2002 maxima and the passenger side fog light is out. Anyone out there know how to replace the fog, and is it simple or complex. Thank you


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

1) go online
2) order fog light
3) read instructions that come with fog light. it will spell out exactly what you need to do


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

You have to take out the wheel fender liner,remove the 2 10mm nuts and take out the whole housing to change the light bulb nor the light housing.Very easy job,maybe 10 mins.Hope this will help.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

am3rican said:


> 1) go online
> 2) order fog light
> 3) read instructions that come with fog light. it will spell out exactly what you need to do


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is a pretty detailed write-up... check it out:

http://www.moodym.com/maxima/tech/foglight.html


----------

